# Clam vs. Eskimo



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I'm thinking about getting a new shanty. I want something big enough for 2 adults and 2 kids. I'm looking at the Clam 560 Thermal and the Eskimo Fatfish 949I. The are similar in size and cost. Any opinions on which one to buy and why?


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Muddy said:


> I'm thinking about getting a new shanty. I want something big enough for 2 adults and 2 kids. I'm looking at the Clam 560 Thermal and the Eskimo Fatfish 949I. The are similar in size and cost. Any opinions on which one to buy and why?


both are good. Both will have negative reviews. try and locate a store that has a floor model set up to try it out. go through the process of setting it up and tearing down. Each has enough different features that you will be able to pick what is best for you.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

not sure where you are located, but Mark's bait was my first stop when I bought my shanty. I also went to cabela's fin feather fur, and bass pro. Ended up back at Mark's


----------



## Outasync (Mar 5, 2016)

I bought the fatfish 949 last year. Went with the noninsulated due to added weight. Mostly due to how much the insulated version retains water after running your heater inside. No regrets I just keep my buddy running as long as necessary and switch off when warm enough. Still retains heat long enough to not need it constantly running.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I'm in Central Ohio, so I probably won't be able to find one locally to look at before buying. I'm thinking that I'll go insulated unless people have a reason not to. Weight isn't a huge factor because I use an ATV to haul it around and once it's set up I leave it there until ice out. I just need it to be durable and well anchored so that it doesn't blow away over the course of the season.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

I don't have either of those but have the Eskimo QF3 and really like it. On ice fishing sites I am on I know they really seem to prefer the Eskimo from what I have seen.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Muddy said:


> I'm in Central Ohio, so I probably won't be able to find one locally to look at before buying. I'm thinking that I'll go insulated unless people have a reason not to. Weight isn't a huge factor because I use an ATV to haul it around and once it's set up I leave it there until ice out. I just need it to be durable and well anchored so that it doesn't blow away over the course of the season.


Check out L&M fleet supply. 

I bought my otter online from them several years ago. They have pretty good prices & lots of different shacks. Eskimo , Clam , Otter, all of them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outasync (Mar 5, 2016)

I found the best deal on Walmart last year. Just look at all the major retailers and find the best deal.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I have a 949i. I don't use it very often, but i only have good things to say about the shack. VERY warm! I was in -15 degree weather without running a heater, but the sun was shining.....had to keep the door open or it was too hot in only a hoody.

However, I would go with something bigger for four people fishing inside. It is my luxurious two man, cramped with three. My buddy has the BIG Fatfish, and even it is kind of tight with 4 & gear.

I'm north of Cincinnati, and would be happy to set it up, if you want to check one out.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Thanks for the replies. And I hear you Rooster, they can never be big enough. It’s just like tents, take the capacity rating and divide in half to even get close to what actually works.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

My current shanty is a Shappell 4000 that is labeled as a 4 man, but actually fits 2 men. The shape is rectangle though and less square footage than the hubs.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

The thermal is probably over kill for your situation & you’ll be dealing with pooling with the heat. Unless you do a portable floor or keep the heat elevated like I do. 

Also with thermal you will have to run the heat especially on warm days. With the the thermal it locks the cold in & fogs the shack all up. But when your fishing 30 below in 50mph winds packed in and anchored properly it’s the cats meow! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chumthrower (Mar 15, 2006)

Muddy said:


> I'm thinking about getting a new shanty. I want something big enough for 2 adults and 2 kids. I'm looking at the Clam 560 Thermal and the Eskimo Fatfish 949I. The are similar in size and cost. Any opinions on which one to buy and why?
> [/QUOTE
> With today’s technology I don’t think there’s a bad one in the bunch. There is a wide variety of brand names here on PIB. Lots of Clam & Eskimo. I’ve fished in all of them and they’re all good. I personally use Frabill ( one and two man) not insulted. I’m happy with them and don’t see a need to change. We don’t sit in a dead hole and move around frequently. So weight and portability are important. Good luck.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Check out the Otter Lodge too. You can get them on sale for around the same price as the Clam and Eskimo. If you're only looking at Clam or Eskimo, go with the Eskimo. Also get the ice anchor tool for your drill to make quick work of installing the anchors on windy days.


----------



## nightranger (Oct 2, 2011)

i have both the shappel 3000 and 4000. 400 is bulky and heavy but luxurious for 2. i use the 3000 when i,m alone.the difference between shappel,s and everthing else,A SOLID PLASTIC HARD FLOOR.i hate the quick pop-ups because the ice melts underneath you and are cold compared to mine.i take my coveralls and boots off and fish in my socks. i run my heater and crack doors on both doors to create flow thru venmtilation. i can sit on the floor,fume free.hang my boots and coveralls from the ceiling and let them dry while i fish.i have the big sled to haul all my crap out there.it,s tethered to snowmobile and it put a second set of tie ons on the back of my sled so when i,m fishing the shack is connected to the sled which is tethered to the snowmobile. i face the snow mobile into the wind and all stay put even in the strongest winds. i can leave the shack to piss and it won,t blow away and i never have to anchor it down.I LOVE THE FLOORS IN THE SHAPPELS AND ONCE YOU GET USED TO IT,YOU WON,T WANT TO FISH OUT ON THE ICE EVER AGAIN.it,s harder to set up and tear down,but once its up and everythings tethered together you can start the snow mobile and tow everything around as long as you don,t go too fast.knutson,s in brooklyn mich. is the only place you can still get shappels.hard to find but a quality set up for sure.


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

I have the 949i and love it. I only use it as a overflow shanty when extra people come out. I have a quickflip 2 I use as a main shanty. 
eskimo anchors are the best I’ve found also


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Eventhough I've owned a Clam Nanook for over a dozen years & it has served me well, I'd choose an Eskimo over a Clam . Simply, Eskimos are built better.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Thanks for all of the replies guys!


----------

